# How to Continuously Loop an MP4 Video/Gif on Facebook



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

Dear Friends, Hope this finds you doing well assuming you survived the electoral process?! Phew!

Anyway, I'm not sure what forum this should be in? But, I'm using a Windows 7 machine so here it goes.

I have a selected Gif and I want to make it Loop continuously on Facebook. I have converted the Gif's to MP4's and then posted them, but they both seem to stop at the end of the first Loop or they might loop longer?!

Under settings in Facebook you can select to have the Gif's/MP4's start automatically, But that doesn't seem to make any difference.

In a last ditch effort I downloaded Quicktime for Windows and opened the Gif/MP4 file and sure enough it looped in playback. It didn't make any difference it seems when posted in Facebook.

Perhaps Facebooks platform doesn't allow this? I did not try any other applications like Animoto or Movie Maker, etc..I'm hoping to do this as simply as possibly so that if I choose to I can make these MP4's and not have to spend loads of time on each one. Am I dreaming???

Any thoughts or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Kindly, Raphael


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3983 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 1767 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (192 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0U692R
Antivirus: Avira Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

That would be a function of FB, not the file or type of file.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For a Facebook video to loop it needs to be under 30 seconds long and it will only loop up to 90 seconds: https://www.facebook.com/business/help/1160942077279936

A GIF linked to another site may work: http://loopagain.com/how-to-post-a-gif-on-facebook/


----------

